# **Official World Combat League Discussion Thread**



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This thread should be used for all WCL discussion, for those unfamiliar with the WCL I have included a description from wikipedia and hope some of the users more familiar with it can share some videos with us.



> The World Combat League (WCL) is a full contact, team-based martial arts competition. Each team (consisting of 5 men and 1 woman) is from a different city or region: Texas, New York, Los Angeles, Oklahoma, St.Louis, New Jersey, Miami, and Denver; the league intends to grow to more cities in the United States and have both a European League and an Asian League.
> 
> The WCL is a "striking war" with short fights, to encourage an all-out style of fighting. Any striking techniques from Boxing, muay thai, International-Style Kickboxing, and Full-Contact Karate are allowed. In order to maintain the fast pace of the action, clinching, holding or ground fighting (grappling) are prohibited.
> 
> ...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I used to watch this a lot before. 

It's actually a pretty fun sport. Where do they give this now, what channel?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Versus apparently, Im from Canada though so :dunno:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Well if it's still on, I hope Raymond Daniels finally loses. For some reason I hate the guy lol.


----------



## blkbelt (May 9, 2009)

it does play on versus but only seasonally . i believe the new season starts soon. 

http://wcl.com/


----------

